# My kind of dielectric union



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Here in Illinois we can use dielectric unions or a brass transition fitting. Came across these Nibco lead-free unions, granted they are 38 bucks each, but I will have peace of mind I provided A1 parts to my customer.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

They are also available copper by male.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> They are also available copper by male.


thats what we have used for years


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Most water heaters have nipples preinstalled. Bradford White has the anode rod attached to the hot nipple.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Why not just use a 6" brass nipple?


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

SewerRatz said:


> Most water heaters have nipples preinstalled. Bradford White has the anode rod attached to the hot nipple.


ya they do now but they didn't use to.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

gear junkie said:


> Why not just use a 6" brass nipple?


You can do that, but code still says a union must be used, so after the nipple, and the female adapter you need a sweat union. So now you added two more solder joints(no big deal really) also you would be removing the anode rod that is attached to the hotside nipple.

I normally used a threaded on both sides brass union then a male adapter, but I like this union since it eliminates the extra fitting and threaded joint.


----------



## Chadillac80 (Dec 22, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> Here in Illinois we can use dielectric unions or a brass transition fitting. Came across these Nibco lead-free unions, granted they are 38 bucks each, but I will have peace of mind I provided A1 parts to my customer.


Curious to see how well those hold up compared to the traditional dielectric unions that don't work... galvanic corrosion still occurs with them installed.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Chadillac80 said:


> Curious to see how well those hold up compared to the traditional dielectric unions that don't work... galvanic corrosion still occurs with them installed.


I've never personally seen galvanic corrosion being effected between brass and galvanized. It's much better than the supposed dielectric unions. Every one of those I've seen are rusted almost entirely. I don't notice a difference between that and a direct copper to galvanized transition.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Those are all i use aswell... Been back too a heater i put in 10yrs ago not a lick of rust clogging that waterway... hell you can even dissassemble those and put them back together without worring about some rubber gasket leaking..


----------

